# 10 point crossbow



## Ditch (Sep 7, 2006)

Scope, quiver, Rage broad heads, sling. $650.00 obo. Located in Spurger but drive to Beaumont frequently.

Felipe 409-658-2508


----------



## Ditch (Sep 7, 2006)

Sorry for the typo. I'll take $550.00 for it..


----------

